#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  vsftpd ou proftpd - usuario ftp acessar somente pasta do apache

## estudante

Olá senhores,

Antes de postar realizei algumas pesquisas mas não fui feliz. 

Tenho um servidor debian 4 com apache e vsftpd

Gostaria de criar um usuario ftp e permitir que ele faça tudo no diretorio das paginas do apache /var/www sem deixar que o mesmo saia desta pasta, ou seja, acesse o /


1- Tentei useradd -d /var/www userftp 

Deste jeito ele tem acesso ao / também

2 -Fiz: useradd -d /var/www -s /bin/false userftp

Deste jeito não acesso nada. Dá erro

O objetivo é permitir que o desenvolvedor de páginas (webdesigner) possa atualizar o site via ftp.

Preciso de uma ajuda.


Obrigado.

----------


## killabc

Ola Amigo

Tem um opcao no proftp que se chama <limit logins> nessa regra eu adicionei o grupo que eu quero que conecte no ftp. Geralmente meus usuarios ftp estao no grupo ftponly em uma pasta especifica.

T+_+
Kill ABC

----------


## Bruno

amigo ambos são otimos o vsftp é mais simples para configurar 
vc naum pode criar com /bin/false que ele naum se loga 

vc configurou o vsftp
pois para o usuario ficar preso a sua pasta vc tem que configurar o vsftpd.conf
a opcao local_enable=NO tem que ficar YES
e add esta opcao aki
chroot_local_user=YES

pronto assim quando o usuario se logar ele naum saira da sua pasta para a raiz

----------


## estudante

Ok obrigado a todos.

A opção do usuario ficar preso ao seu home é legal porem preciso que ele acesse /var/www pois preciso que faça as atualizações do site, portanto deverá ter acesso total (rwx)

Num dos testes que realizei instalei o proftpd + mysecureshell, "prendi" o usuario em sua home e fiz um link simbolico do /var/www na home do mesmo, porém, não consegui alterar os arquivos.

Alguma idéia melhor?

----------


## Bruno

para que a home dele seja /var /www
basta vc mudar no /etc/passwd

----------


## estudante

> para que a home dele seja /var /www
> basta vc mudar no /etc/passwd


Ok, mas como dou o acesso total a pasta somente para o usuario sem mudar o dono (root)?

fiz: ls -la 

www root:root drwxr-xr-x

----------


## Bruno

na vdd o correto é o dono da pasta ser o mesmo que roda o apache
vc pode usar o sudo
e vc pode tb dar chown userftp /var/www

----------


## morronix

> Ok, mas como dou o acesso total a pasta somente para o usuario sem mudar o dono (root)?
> 
> fiz: ls -la 
> 
> www root:root drwxr-xr-x


olá!

Tomando por exemplo a pasta /var/www, seria assim

chgrp usuario /var/www

em seguida, 

chmod 775 /var/www

Dessa forma o o usuário pode escreve nesta pasta também, mas não é recomendável que voce utilize esta pasta para armazenar dados do usuário, voce poderia criar uma subpasta dentro de /var/www, pois alterar as permissões de uma pasta que é utilizada por um serviço ( apache) pode causar alguns conflitos..

----------

